# Sound Level Meter V.S. Pioneer Advanced MCACC



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

My question is in regards to calibrating the sound level of my home theater system.

I own both the Radio Shack digital SPL meter and the Radio Shack analog SPL meter.

I have the Pioneer Elite VSX-82TXS A/V receiver. When setting up my system, is it BEST to use one of my SPL meters (if yes, which one) or the advanced Auto MCACC setup and microphone, provided by Pioneer. I thought using the meters to set the level of 75db or 85db at all frequencies, (for flat response) was the more accurate method, but recently I had a hi-end audio shop tell me the Pioneer MCACC was the preferred method because it takes more system variables into account.

What is your advice?

Thanks again like ALWAYS to everyone on this forum for their support.

Bob


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Start with moving your room and speakers, within what works for your setup, until everything sounds its best.

I start with the auto calibration, double check distance and sound levels with a tape measure and a meter (either one, analog is typically easier to use), and then take a listen.

Try it with the MCACC both on and off, use a CD, not MP3s. Listen for non-boomy bass, clear and detailed mids and highs, and a nice wide sound stage. Whichever sound better to you, on or off, use that.


----------

